

Nash Equilibria in quantum games - carterschonwald
http://ideas.repec.org/p/roc/rocher/524.html

======
carterschonwald
What I find really entertaining is that there has been a lot of recent
"internet press" regarding modeling social phenomena using toy quantum game
theoretical models, and that somehow in these toy models which have a more
complicated notion of equilibria, its not really mentioned that

1) these 2 player models are too simple either way to do a satisfactory job of
truly modeling / having predictive properties for human behavior.

2) We (humanity) barely understand the full spectra of classical games and the
proper complexity of computing equilibria in diverse useful special cases, and
given than in general quantum complexity theres at best a quadratic speedup,
cf en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grover's_algorithm , I suspect that the extra power
is at most a quadratic increase in how succintly you can express any given
model (or maybe its fully an exponential boost in the number of states you can
succinctly express, only time and science will tell)

